# Long Island WC/WCX test



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Yesterday we drove out to Long Island for the local club's WC/WCX test. I had per-entered Oriana and knew they had a very small entry so I took Brooke along as a day of entry. 
We had a very good day when it was all over.
Brooke had only retrieved a couple of thawed ducks in water and did her first "double" on Friday in my back yard. So I knew not to expect much but it would be good way to expose her to the scenario. When dad saw the test layout he knew there was no way with that much cover she would do a double and she did not. She marked the flyer nicely but was not willing to pick up the pheasant without a LOT of encouragement from the gunner. They allowed her to do the second mark and re-threw it for her. Again marked it well and need encouragement, much less, from the gunner to pick it up. They also allowed the non contenders to do the water marks. Here she was even better and brought back both ducks to me with only encouragement from me at the line. 
Oriana did a fine job on both land and water with marking but STILL an issue with delivery. We got it across the line with out any problem but I only got a hand delivery on one and that was not real pretty. But it was good enough to earn her WC which also qualified her for the GRCA's Versatility Certificate award. 
The hospitality of the host club was amazing!! Food, drinks, encouragement all included in the price of the entry. Like I said, when it was all over it was a GOOD day!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

A great day Hank!! Congratulations on the WC, and especially in the VC from GRCA! Love those versatile goldens! Tito is very impressed with Oriana.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

That does sound like fun, and both the girls got to play in the field. Congratulations to you and Oriana on her WC.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Congrats Hank!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations Hank - sounds like a fun day and Oriana has an even longer name Woohooo


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Congrats Hank!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Congrats Hank and Oriana. Nice training day for Brooke.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good time.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Congrats Hank!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome! hope you enjoy!




gdgli said:


> Sounds like you had a good time.


----------

